# WHY must the pretty ones always be males!?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Has anybody ever noticed that? it seems like the prettiest mice are always male :shock:

it's like they're mocking you

"haha we tempt you with out prettiness because we know you'll want to keep us!"

...or is that just me? :?

seriously though, I have 7 adult males at the moment, all but 2 are related to my girls as it stands right now xD I replaced an older male I kept with the intentions to breed but never bred with a male from my last litters. and I have a little Variegated in one of my current litters that is, ofcourse a boy, that I'm keeping :roll: the females in these two litters are pretty blah

eh, why me? lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It's called sods law and its out to get us all lol.

When I want siam I get blacks, when I wand doe s I get bucks, when I want bucks I get does, when I'm expecting good litters I get carp lol

Maybe a sacrifice to the mouseing God's is in order


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I hate that! This is my first litter trying for an argente female... and every argente one was MALE!! It is nice to have nice colored bucks though, the only ones you can buy around here are albino feeders. I got lucky when I picked mine out


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm on the opposite boat. I have a young and fertile argente female and I want a male with red eyes or at the very least a male carrying the red eye trait and they all come out female. I've never produced a red-eye male. I eventually would like a long-haired argente mouse and all my long-haired mice are female too. It's freaking infuriating. Freaking isn't quite the word I was looking for...


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

That's why I have to cull all the bucks before they start getting fur. I don't have any room or need for any more bucks right now but if I start seeing markings, I'm a total sucker. I'd rather never know what the bucks would have been because I don't need them right now than let them get fur and then be disappointed because I REALLY don't have room to keep them.


----------

